# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  "ταχυδακτυλουργικά" περιστέρια (;) - ποια ράτσα;

## gwt

Φίλοι, γεια σας!

Πήρε το μάτι μου κάποια περιστέρια να αποκαλούνται "περιστέρια ταχυδακτυλουργών" - προφανώς δεν πρόκειται για δόκιμο όρο.  Ποια ράτσα εννοεί ο ποιητής;   Και γιατί αποκαλούνται έτσι;  Έχει να κάνει με την ευκολία της εκπαίδευσή τους ή τον χαρακτήρα τους;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλό θέμα .  ::

----------


## GAKOS

γιασου φιλε 
ασχολουμε χρονια με τα περιστερια αλλα οχι με αυτα.
αυτο που γνοριζω ομως για αυτη η ρατσα ειναι οτι για τον λογο οτι τα μεγαλωνουν σε κλουβες ειναι πιο ημερα απο αλλες ρατσες ειναι πιο μηκροσωμα απο αλλα πρεπει ομως παλι να εκπεδεφτουν καταλιλα ετσι οστε να κανουν αυτο που πρεπει και να μην σου φευγουν.περισοτερα δεν ξερω.

----------


## lazaros

Dove Ringneck ( Streptopelia risoria).
Είναι μια μετάλλαξη (λευκή) της γνωστής μας δεκαοκτούρας.
Υπάρχουν περίπου σαράντα χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις.

----------


## lazaros

Και 'αλλες φωτογραφίες

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλες

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## lazaros

Και άλλα

----------


## gwt

Ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε! Επιτέλους μάθαμε ποια είναι αυτά τα πουλιά.   ::  

Διάβασα μερικά πράγματα γι' αυτά κι είναι ενδιαφέροντα.

----------

